# IBS.... Disability pay



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone looked into their eligibility for disability pay coz of IBS..... specifically anyone in Australia??


----------



## thefelixcat (Nov 3, 2009)

Not likely...With the number of potential claimants, it would bankrupt any economy.


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

thefelixcat said:


> Not likely...With the number of potential claimants, it would bankrupt any economy.


Oh, come on. IBS/Crohn's/UC/etc. affects us all differently and depending on how debilitating it is, your case will probably be looked into in its own right. I don't know how allowance for disabilities works in Australia, but apply anyway and if unsuccessful I'm sure they'll have an appeals procedure. Can't hurt to try, right?


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in the uk but I've been claiming the equivalent of disability pay for the past 8 months. If you are physically incapable of working then I don't see how they can refuse? I desperately tried to carry on working for as long as I could, but in the end I had to resign from my job because otherwise they were going to sack me for having so much time off. I was literally off work every other week and my condition has become even worse since, so it's a good job I left when I did. My advice is to ask your doctor if he would support your claim? If you have an understanding doctor who realises how severe your symptoms are I'm sure he/she will help you.


----------



## LittleDot (Aug 15, 2010)

Extremely difficult to get disability pay with IBS, at least in Canada.I have been having GI problems since 2002. I tried going to university but ended up having to come home because I was unable to study or go to my classes with the pain, nausea, vomiting and constantly going to the bathroom. I am also unable to work. I applied for disability support in February 2010 and was denied based on the fact that IBS is not a proven syndrome and there is no physical evidence to support my claims. I have filed an appeal and have a lawyer who is helping me through the process. I have an appointment to go to court and meet before a tribal council where they will make the final decision. The outlook doesn't look too positive considering everything that has happened so far with the process, but all I can do is try because I am unable to work and I still need to pay for food, shelter etc. All I can say is that if you are suffering like I am and are unable to have a life because of your symptoms, then it is worth it to try and apply for disability, you just need to file appeals and keep at it.


----------



## Bambs (Sep 14, 2010)

LittleDot said:


> Extremely difficult to get disability pay with IBS, at least in Canada.I have been having GI problems since 2002. I tried going to university but ended up having to come home because I was unable to study or go to my classes with the pain, nausea, vomiting and constantly going to the bathroom. I am also unable to work. I applied for disability support in February 2010 and was denied based on the fact that IBS is not a proven syndrome and there is no physical evidence to support my claims. I have filed an appeal and have a lawyer who is helping me through the process. I have an appointment to go to court and meet before a tribal council where they will make the final decision. The outlook doesn't look too positive considering everything that has happened so far with the process, but all I can do is try because I am unable to work and I still need to pay for food, shelter etc. All I can say is that if you are suffering like I am and are unable to have a life because of your symptoms, then it is worth it to try and apply for disability, you just need to file appeals and keep at it.


Have you asked your doctors for help? I know for some cases doctor letters may get though better then doing the applying on your own. My brother who suffers from ADHD had to get a letter from his doctor letting the groverment know his health state of why he should qualify for the disability funds. There's no harm in asking for help from a doctor but make sure you trust them as well.


----------

